# Action Camera's on hunting dogs



## houndsnhorses (Jul 14, 2014)

A few videos taken off of dogs. I've edited them and added music. The cameras were mounted to the dogs so that's why they will make you sea sick lol. Have only had the cameras on for a few hunts but the footage is pretty neat. The first one is pretty blurry so you have to watch hard for the bear...camera case lense needs replaced.
I can't figure out how to upload them so here is links to them

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=643287769101504&l=7450850804159799248

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=579415052155443&l=824561635840154217

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=620640278032920&l=2716912674751860293

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=643287769101504&l=7450850804159799248


----------

